# Best W-I-D-E MTB shoes?



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I've finally decided that all my cycling shoes (both road and MTB) are too damn narrow! They seem to make these shoes for people with "stick figure" feet.

So I'm looking for good quality shoes (esp. winter shoes) that are WIDE (or at least have a WIDE version available). Any suggestions?

Here's a perfect comparison: I have a pair of Keen Newport sandals that I love...partly because they're wider (with a wider toe box) than most other shoes of any kind. I'd love to find some MTB shoes that are just as wide. (I know Keen makes riding shoes...but they're no good for winter are they?)

Thanks,
Scott

EDIT: Actually, the *Keen Springwaters* look pretty nice...anyone have these? I'm wondering in particular how warm they are for winter riding?
http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/fw10/shoes/men/pedal/springwater/grey!%20keen%20yellow

EDIT2: Okay, I know-search is my friend. :-D
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=606590


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Sidi Mega .


----------



## loydfl (Jan 5, 2006)

Sidi Mega here as well. Beat out Specialized BG, which are supposed to be wide. I also hear Lake is supposed to have some wide shoes, but have no firsthand experience with them.


----------



## emmathegreat (Nov 29, 2010)

I was about to recommend the Keens, then I saw you had already seen that. The springwater looks so good, only I live in jealousy that it isn't available in New Zealand. Keen, if you're reading this, hear my cry...


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

another vote for sidi megas. bought a pair of Spec. BG's because they were less expensive and they're 'ok'. no where near as comfortable as the sidis they were replacing. can't afford a new pair, but look forward to the day the Spec. fall apart so i can justify getting another pair of sidis. i just hope they don't last 10 years like my sidis.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Lake MX170 wide. It is wider than their 165 wide, 076's, Spec sport, and many others, though I never tried a Sidi mega Dom 5. But the later also costs 2.5X what the Lakes do.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

What got me wanting wider shoes was the realization that there is no way my current shoes can be allowing full circulation to all my toes. For full, unhindered circulation to happen, your shoes almost have to be loose. I didn't say loose...just almost loose!  )

The more I look around at the shoes people wear in general...the more shoes I see (of all types) that crunch people's toes into an area less wide than their toes would occupy if you just stood barefoot. That's just wrong (fashion be damned!)

I didn't know the Lakes came in wide sizes...so I'll definitely have to look for those.

FWIW, what I love about Keens is that they aren't so much wider throughout the entire length of the shoe...but they seem to follow the natural form of the foot better than many other shoes...

Scott


----------



## oohsh_t (Aug 11, 2007)

I wear an E width I found a closeout on 661 for $22 - They have been the only shoes out of 4 pairs that are comfy... I went back and got another pair.


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have some wide feet & just bought the shimano mt-22, they're pretty comfy for a entry level shoe.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

+1 for the MT22 shimanos. I have fred flinstone feet and these are very comfy especially on my left foot with a nasty bunion.


----------



## intotheblue (Jun 21, 2010)

Just bought the Keens at REI yesterday. They were wider/had more room in the toebox than some of the other shoes that I tried. They have great arch support and are very comfortable. They're also my first pair of clipless shoes, so I don't have much to compare them to, but riding around this morning they felt awesome.

I'm in Houston, so can't comment on how well they would work for winter riding, but with wool socks and covers you'd probably be fine.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I'm totally sold on Sidis. Yes, they're expensive, but they last just shy of forever, and are spectacularly comfortable.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

A couple of the Shimano shoes SH-M315 and SH-M240 are listed as available with a wide last, has anyone tried those?


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I have the Shimano M076 and they fit me well and are very expensive. I tired the Sidi but they were just too narrow for my foot.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

My Five Ten Impacts are fairly wide. Certainly wider than Specialized and Shimano shoes I've used in the past. The width on mine is in between regular and wide fit shoes made by Timberland, for reference.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

The Cannondale shoes I have seem wider in the toe box than my Specialized or Shimano shoes.
They are not a EEE shoe by any means, but seem to give more wiggle room than some others, in my experience.


----------



## wingbatwu (Dec 12, 2010)

my current pair of old Shimano MT41 is wide enough, but I went out yesterday to try to find a pair of 2011, but they've been narrowed.

damn you shimano! damn you to hell!


----------

